# Hi ALL



## danilee (Jun 20, 2002)

I am going to start a jounal in this forum, to help me on my way to a compeitive body. 

I told my story a bit in the training thread, even posted pics.  First time I ever posted on a message board before, but I was on mm.com for W8s first post!   I have been an on and off lurker for a handful a years...What was one expected to do living on the island of Guam for 2....Now though, I am in Hawaii for the next year or 2 and am settled in...Now is the time to write a journal, and have some support in my goals.

I dieted long ago to prepare for a show in Guam, and I will say that the come down into my post contest bodyfat was VERY tough(also considering the work I do)  I deveolped a slight, and at times full blown ED, that took A LOOOOOONG time to get over.  You get such positive reinforcment for being underweight, and even more so if you happend to have ABS...It was diffuclt, I worked with a nutritionist, RD actually who bodybuilds, and he got me to realize that I need to be healthy formost, not 9% bodyfat foremost...Although contests require low bodyfat, I know that I am not prepared mentally nor physiclly to take that plunge at this time....

I am accetping W8s advice, and will LEAN OUT and then work on size gains.  I find this to be a good game plan...Of course all us women usually want to lean out, I was taking it to extemes and trying to diet crazy for too long..And then I found myself doing the not eating thing(hard to squat heavy on low cals for a year).I have tried to compete 2 more times but my food intake got a little funny, so, I realized I needed to normalize my weight, and train hard....Now is the time to develop a real goal....I know I have not reached total potiential at this point, because of the dreaded ED, and crazy training scheduale that I once had....I am prepared to log my training, and ask for any critques along the way...

A lot of you have helped me through some times, even though you don't even know it...I have watched the struggles and the accomplishments of many of you for a long time...You all seem to really care about each other, and it is a touching thing in todays day and age....

I will post my diet and training next in another post...
Just wanted to say HI, and I am doing the journal thing
danilee


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

Awesome  It will be good to follow your progress! You already have an amazing physique!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Yep  Great post......really looking forward to watching you get where you wanna be


----------



## Rissole (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Danilee,
Just saw your pics You look fantastic !!
Show us some abs eh!! I have a friend from my gym who frequents IM, she needs to hear this kinda stuff so this will be a great thread for her to follow!
All the best


----------



## Robboe (Jun 21, 2002)

Good luck, girl.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

hey danilee !!!

Your pics look great!!! Welcome to the world of journaling!!! 

As w8 said, you have a great physique already so can't wait so see you lean out!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Welcome danilee.  

2 years Guam, now 2 in Hawaii. Wouldn't happen to be in the Marine Corps would you. They do 2 year tours. Just wondering.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Danilee


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Where are these pics people?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

In the Member's pics.


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

Craig,

Well you are close, Navy was MARRIED TO IT, NOT ANYMORE...Moved to Guam as part of HIS 4 year tour, then said to heck with it, and got on a military jet, they would not fly me any futher than Hawaii without an active duty member(and he was in Japan)....I am very happy here though, but looks like I will be going to New York city next, N carolina then perhaps Germany(can you guess which service I am engaged to Now   

Must be a Karma thing this military connection I have...This time he is an officer, and my job plays a big role and causes issues with the politics of it...Oh wait totally off topic...I am a rambler, well nice stuff to add to my journal anyways 


danilee


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

Aloha Fade


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey! Welcome to journal land~ You know already that we all take care of each other here..so you will really love it!!  You have great goals.. and I know you can do it! (Oh and I know exactly where your coming from about trying to squat on a low cal diet.. that crap is hard.. I don't want to be there again either) These guys all help me out a ton..and I know they will love you too and help you too! Take care!! & Good Luck girl! (oh and Awesome pics! Your a cutie)


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Not real sure about NYC, but I spent 4 years in the Army in records so my guess would be:

Army


----------



## ZECH (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by danilee *_
> Craig,
> 
> Well you are close, Navy was MARRIED TO IT, NOT ANYMORE...Moved to Guam as part of HIS 4 year tour, then said to heck with it, and got on a military jet, they would not fly me any futher than Hawaii without an active duty member(and he was in Japan)....I am very happy here though, but looks like I will be going to New York city next, N carolina then perhaps Germany(can you guess which service I am engaged to Now
> ...



Fort Bragg??????


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

All american soldier!


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

Actully West Point New York, outreach services, so the City is where we will be...GOOD JOB!  YOU know your posts


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Holy smokes girl,
Now i know whar everyone is talking about.
You are one hot chick.
You have a great bod and BTW where do you get such small thongs?


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

*J bo*

he he he,  the thongs were purchased at a place out here called Las vegas fashions...

Gosh, I thought my pics were horrible...I was afraid to post them for the longest time.  Ironmagazine=confidence

Those pics were never intended for the message boards(nor was the thong) but hey they were all I had?

Thanks for the compliment Jbo
danilee


----------



## LAM (Jun 21, 2002)

I have to jump on the band wagon as well.  your pics look fabulous !


----------



## twarrior (Jun 22, 2002)

Your Pic's look great. Hope you enjoy Hawaii. I just came back after spending 3 years there....now I'm stuck in D.C.. Looks like I should have stayed in Hawaii!!!!! No matter what anyone else says, I think you'd look just as good in pink..wink..wink...nudge...nudge....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

where oh where has danilee gone, 
oh where oh where could she be,
with her body so tight and her smile so big
oh where oh where could she be ....


----------



## danilee (Aug 7, 2002)

Well NT I am still here...Hired w8 and dp to do the diet thing, so my journal is posted everday, but from them to see  Still reading everyday, even posting...Just no public journal anymore

Danilee


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

ok sweetie ...


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

Danilee,

I lived my first seven years in Agana, GUAM!
Been to Hawaii 6 times.  
My father was stationed on Guam in the Navy (for the record)
Good luck on your progress!


----------



## twarrior (Aug 8, 2002)

Good look on your endeavor's. Your pics already look awesome  Hawaii is definately a great place to get in shape with all the hiking, biking in the mountains and all the great places to swim.  Make sure you get a chance to check out some of the awesome mountain hikes. Here is a url you can use to check them out.



http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Meadows/7230/Hike.htm


Mahalo


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by danilee *_
> Well NT I am still here...Hired w8 and dp to do the diet thing, so my journal is posted everday, but from them to see  Still reading everyday, even posting...Just no public journal anymore
> 
> Danilee



You can still post in your public journal if you want


----------

